# Question for Ruth - BFP, 1st Scan no heartbeat



## Deb10 (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Ruth,

I posted to you a few days ago and you explained the stages of what to look for when going for scan - thanks.

Well, we went for 1st scan today- the sonographer said I am 5 weeks 5 days (they work it out from embie transfer).

All she could see was a sac in my uterus (no yolk sac or heartbeat )basically a blob.

We were told we need to go back next week Thursday for another scan.

*What is the latest date the yolk sac,foetus (foetal pole? is it the same thing?) and heartbeat need to appear on a scan for this pregnancy to be viable?*

Feeling sad  and a little anxious but I realise it is still early days.

Please could you let me know, thanks Debs


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Deb,

I'm sorry I don't know the answer, but I just wanted to say I am thinking of you and hope your next scan turns out to be fine.   

Love,

Nat xxx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Debs,

Not the nurse, but just wanted to send some support your way.  

Daisy
x


----------



## Buddug (Oct 2, 2004)

Debs - I can't answer your question either I'm afraid but hope you get some reassurance soon.

Sending you lots of  

Vic


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

At 5 weeks, 5 days I would only expect to see a sac, maybe a yolk sac but not always. By the next scan I would expect to see the yolk sac/foetus and heartbeat as these develop between 5 and a half and 7 weeks.
There is still every hope that things will be OK.

Ruth


----------



## Deb10 (Sep 5, 2004)

Ruth - thanks for info. I really appreciate all your hardwork in answering our questions. It makes a huge difference to have this site to come to for support, thank you.

Nat ,Vik and Daisy - thanks for your messages too. 

We have decided to cancel our scan next week - I will be 6 weeks 5 days then. We have booked it for the following week - I will be over 7 weeks and we will get a definite yes or no.Until then Im going to try and be calm, enjoy being pregnant (it may or may not happen again) and love this baby for as long as it is with us. I cant worry anymore- its not healthy for me or baby- what will be will be...

Nat /Vik - Ive been quiet on the posting front. Just taking some time out to get used to things! Thinking of both of you though....  

Love Debs x


----------



## Clover (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi Debs 

I have a friend on the 1st Trimester thread called Lou who has just had a nightmare week after no heartbeat at her 1st scan, by her calculation she was just over 6 weeks. 

It turns out her embie was a late implanter and didn't implant till maybe day 11 or 12. She found out yesterday that there was a heartbeat after all and she worried like hell for a whole week, for nothing! So, a great positive story for you to remember during your wait.  

I think your attitude is great! I'm hoping and praying that you'll get your heartbeat at the next scan. 

Thinking of you, 
Clover


----------



## Heather18 (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi Debs, 

Just wanted to offer some support and say 'Thinkng of you'   (also hundreds of people have read this question you must have tonnes of positive vibes coming your way   ).  I don't know the answer but  Clover and Ruths replies seem very positive definitely time to sit back relax and enjoy.  

Luv Heather


----------



## Deb10 (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Heather and Clover

Thank you very much for you messages of support...Debs x

Clover - wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy

Heather - sorry to have read that you got a bfn - my thoughts are with you too.


----------



## Loui5e (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Deb,

Think you have done the right thing changing your scan date. Exact same thing happened to me.
I had a scan at 5w5d just a sac
Scan at 6w5d sac and yolk no baby a week of hell
scan at 7w5d baby and heartbeat

I wish I had waited 2 weeks instead of 1 I would have saved myself a week of worry.

5w is too early to see anything usually they are more concerned about checking that the pregnancy is intrauterine.

Louise xxx


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi

My story (in short) might help relax you a little....

First scan at 6wk 5 days - no h/b.  We were told to go home and prepare for the worst and to come back on the Monday (it was a Friday we were told).  We grieved all weekend.

Went for a scan on Monday and there was a very strong heartbeat!!!
My story has a sad ending, so I won't continue - but our first scan was just too early and we think implantation must have been late.

Good luck!

Kim
xxx


----------



## Deb10 (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Kim

Im very sorry to hear of your sad loss, thinking of you Debs x


----------

